# BSOD in RF Online



## BBFirefly (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok here goes.
I'm happily playing along on RFO, an RPG much like WoW, and I will randomly get the BSOD. It doesn't matter what I'm doing like sitting and chatting or off leveling my *** off, it happens totally randomly. If you have a look for this in google a load of people are looking for this cure but the only things supplied seemed to be fixes that simply mean you have a longer gap between the BSOD. So I was just wondering if anyone out there has a general "fix" for the dreaded BSOD.

What I'm running:
(Bear in mind that this is a new PC that has literally only started to be used today)
OS - XP Home Edition SP3
Video Card - NVidia GeForce 8800GTs
CPU - Intel Core 2 CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
RAM - 3326MB (Funny, I thought I had 4gb )
Audio - Realtek HD Audio
Plug and Play 1280x1024 monitor
If you want anything else just tell me what you need and I'll post it here ( might need to be specific on how to get it - I'm a bit of a tech-nub ><)

I realise it is most probably already here somewhere and I apologise, but if that is the case would you be so kind to just link me to it =]
Also, I can't make a note of the error that is returned as the screen flashes up just for a second and then my pc restarts.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

To see the BSOD without the computer restarting, go to Control Panel > System > Advanced tab > Startup & Recovery Settings button > System Failure and remove the checkmark from 'Automatically restart'. The full BSOD message and Stop error code will help pinpoint the cause of the problem.

If you're using 32 bit XP, then it will only be able to use about 3-3.5GB RAM. You need a 64 bit operating system to use 4GB or more.

Are there any yellow or red flags in Device Manager? Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager

Are all your chipset and device drivers up to date?


----------



## BBFirefly (Jan 5, 2009)

I have now turned it off from auto restart, so I should probably see in a few minutes what the message is and I'll post it here.

I AM using 32bit as far as I'm aware so thanks for that 

Can't see any warnings in device manager.

I believe everything is up to date, is there anyway I can quickly check to see without having to go to each item in device manager or w/e?

*edit* - I've been told that SP3 might have an effect on this and removing it might help. Any thoughts on that? And can I still update windows without getting SP3?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are some minor problems with SP3, but it fixes more problems than it creates so I would leave it. If you decide to go back to SP2, you can still download MS updates.

Reinstall the chipset drivers from your motherboard CD or download the latest version from your motherboard manufacturer's website. And reinstall your graphics and sound drivers, rebooting after each one.


----------



## BBFirefly (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok so I just hit the blue screen again, here's the code

STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC000001D, 0xB4B8A8BC, 0x00000000)
sr.sys - Address BA70587A base at BA700000, DateStamp 41107cde​
After rebooting I was told to download the memory diagnostic tool because it may have been a RAM issue, so I'm running that now.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

sr.sys is related to Windows System Restore. You could try disabling it if you never use it. Or insert your XP CD and go to Start > Run, type *sfc /snannow* (note the space after sfc) and click OK to run the system file check. This will replace any missing or corrupt system files.

If you're using memtest to test the RAM, run it for one stick at a time for at least 10 passes each to prevent false readings. Any errors means faulty RAM.


----------



## BBFirefly (Jan 5, 2009)

Mem test wouldn't work - don't think I did it right but right now I can't be bothered to try it again. 
Had a different blue screen, game me a code something like nv4. but I didn't get chance to write it down. 
atm I'm downloading 3DMark at the advice of a friend so that I can test the graphics and see if that helps at all.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

nv4 - reinstall the graphics driver.


----------

